# 1574 Dort (No Organs/xmas) to 1619 Dort?



## Catechist (Nov 6, 2006)

Who knows what happened between 1574, 1578, and the famous 1618-1619Synod of Dordrecht regarding these practices?

The National Synod of Dordrecht (1574) decided "concerning the playing of organs in the churches, it is held that is should be completely abolished according to the teachings of Paul, I Cor. 14:19". 

In 1578, the Synod gave instructions to have the organs removed.

Consequently, the Synod of Middelburg (1581) repeated the decision and instructed the ministers to take it up with the magistrates, the church buildings and its furniture were the property of the cities.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 6, 2006)

To the best of my knowledge, the Dutch Reformed churches did not use instruments until the 18th century at the earliest. There is no mention of instruments in the Church Order adopted as part of the post-Acta in 1619. 

Some corruption of worship had crept in by 1619 and they moved toward reforming worship (semper Reformanda) according to the RPW.

rsc


----------



## Catechist (Nov 6, 2006)

Dr. R.S. Clark,

Thank you for your reply.

Is it known which of the Dutch Reformed Churches first brought the instruments into their Church order, in the 18th century?

And as for festival days, quoting from an article by Maurice G. Hansen, _The Reformed Church in the Netherlands_ (1884) "The [Dutch] Reformed churches had been in the habit of keeping Christmas, Easter, Whitsuntide [Pentecost] as days of religious worship. The synod [Provincial Synod of Dordrecht, 1574] enjoined the churches to do this no longer, but to be satisfied with Sundays for divine service." 

Yet the Famous synod of Dort (1618-1619) Article 67, allows for the practice, apart from just Sundays, to observe various days on the Christian calendar. A quick shift in a short time!! I'm not familiar why the change was allowed?

And while I have you on the line, are you aware of when the church order changed and adopted the practice of singing uninspired songs, hymns of human composition, as evidenced in various Dutch Reformed churches?

Please, pardon me in that I forgot to update my signature before my last post.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 6, 2006)

The following sources may be of interest:

Abraham Van de Velde (1614 - 1677), _The Wonders of the Most High (A 125 Year History of the United Netherlands 1550-1675)_:



> 38 The Organ In The Worship Service And The Singing of Hymns
> 
> With one word, we judge this and other novelties in these carefree days a useless hindrance. This we also say of the introduction of new hymn-books, and present day ditties, which we do not find in God's Word; as also the playing and peeping of organs in the Worship service. The former are all against the decrees of our Synods. See about singing in the Church, the National Synod of Dordt held in 1578, art. 76; the National Synod held in Middelburg, 1581, art. 51; the National Synod held in the Hague, 1586, art. 62; at which gatherings hymns not found in Scripture are expressly forbidden. In a footnote, (those who would like to know more about singing of the Psalms, from the Old as well the New Testament, can read the learned treatise by S. Omius, called, 'Dissertation', the first book, chapter 5, cap. 3.)
> 
> ...



_Res Judicata_



> _Originally posted by Kaalvenist_
> 
> As I understand it, the Dutch churches prior to the Great Synod of Dort (1618-19), with its Article 69 affirming the few other songs along with the 150 Psalms, actually held to exclusive psalmody.
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> 
> > Also, see Wilhelmus Ã Brakel (1635-1711), in _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ (1700): 'The decision of the Dutch Synods has been very correct indeed, namely, that none other but the Psalms of David are to be used in the churches.' (Vol 4, ET 1995, pp. 34-35).



Henrik De C o c k (1801 - 1842), _The So-Called Evangelical Hymns the Darling of the Enraptured and Misled Multitude in the Synodical Reformed Church and even by some of God's children from blindness, because they were drunk with the wine of her fornication, further tested, weighed and found wanting, Yes, in conflict with all our Forms of Unity and the Word of God_ (1835)

Joel Beeke, _Gisbertus Voetius: Toward a Reformed Marriage of Knowledge and Piety_:



> Voetius' massive four-volume Politicae Ecclesiasticae, edited from his Saturday debates on church government, is divided into three major sections. The first section consists of debates relative to ecclesiastical matters and actions. Voetius wrestles with the nature of the instituted church, the concepts under which church government operates, and the character of church discipline. Under "actions" he discusses the church's handling of liturgy, psalmody, church organs, administration of the sacraments, catechesis, fasting, days of contrition and thanksgiving, marriages, and funerals. He also includes a treatise dealing with ecclesiastical liberty, church property, pastoral remuneration, and church administration.



John L. Girardeau, _Instrumental Music in the Public Worship of the Church_:



> Voetius, in his great work, the Ecclesiastical Polity, elaborately argues against the use of instrumental music in the Christian church, and among the arguments which he advances employs this: "Because it savors of Judaism, or a worship suited to a childish condition under the Old Testament economy; and there might with equal justice be introduced into the churches of the New Testament the bells of Aaron, the silver trumpets of the priests, the horns of the Jubilee, harps, psalteries and cymbals, with Levitical singers, and so the whole cultus of that economy, or the beggarly elements of the world, according to the words of the apostle in the fourth chapter of Galatians." [24]
> ...
> Whatever may be the practice in recent times of the churches of Holland, the Synods of the Reformed Dutch Church, soon after the Reformation, pronounced very decidedly against the use of instrumental music in public worship. The National Synod at Middleburg, in 1581, declared against it, and the Synod of Holland and Zealand, in 1594, adopted this strong resolution: "That they would endeavor to obtain of the magistrate the laying aside of organs, and the singing with them in the churches, even out of the time of worship, either before or after sermons." The Provincial Synod of Dort also inveighed severely against their use.
> ...
> Gisbertus Voetius argues at length against the use of instrumental music in churches in his Ecclesiastical Polity, a work which is held in high estimation among Presbyterians. [24] The argument is characterized by the great ability for which the author was noted, but it is too elaborate to be here cited.



Norma Kobald, _The Psalms, the Organ, and Sweelinck_:



> A Popish instrument
> 
> Powerful and moving the psalms resounded in the purified church buildings. In "spirit and truth" the Dutch Calvinists sang their praise as "with one voice", but the organs were silent. Silent because the 16th century organ was incapable of accompanying congregational singing. Besides, congregational singing of this magnitude was new and the custom of supporting it with organ sounds was unknown.
> 
> ...


----------



## Catechist (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Andrew, I had a few of these at my disposal and the others sure are helpful.

I wonder how those who hold quatenus subscription might apply the above? 

I do not see where the organ (musical instruments) are positively placed within the Dutch standards?

However, it is quite noticable, within their standards, where the organ should not be placed. Many Dutch ministers make the case that the organs are circumstances in worship. If it was once a confessional standard and not positively stated otherwise, can it be maintained that the organs are circumstantial?

Do ministers who subscribe the 3FU generally take exceptions to the confessional standard, or should they?


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 12, 2006)

Can the 1574 Synod of Dort be found online anywhere?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 12, 2006)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Can the 1574 Synod of Dort be found online anywhere?



I haven't found the whole record of the Acts of the 1574 Provincial Synod of Dordrecht online but select acts can be found here (see also this thread). _Acta van de Nederlandsche synoden der zestiende eeuw_ (see chapter on _De acta der Provinciale Synode te Dordrecht, 15-28 Juni 1574_) is accessible via Google books but it is in Dutch.

The _New Schaff-Herzog Encyclopedia_ gives this broad description of the 1574 Synod:



> In June, 1574, a provincial synod was held at Dort with Gaspar van der Heyden, pastor at Middelburg, as presiding officer. This synod, which was practically national, was convened by the three provinces which had expelled the Spaniards, South Holland, North Holland, and Zealand. The rulings of the Synod of Emden were, in general, approved, though it was determined that henceforth subscription should be made only to the Belgic Confession, and that the Heidelberg Catechism alone should be used and taught. No national synod was held until 1578.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Andrew!


----------

